# Synaptics touchpad broke after update

## ltracy

I did an emerge --sync this morning and then an emerge --update --deep world.  In the process my synaptics drivers were upgraded and moved from x11-misc to x11-drivers.  After the upgrade my X quit loading and I get following messages in my logs.  I am running gentoo 2.6.14-r2 amd64.

```

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 4

Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type 9

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, t

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.

on.

```

The first errors continue for MANY lines above where I coppied from.

I tried to downgrade and ended found that the earlier versions are now masked my keyword "missing".

I don't think its related, but I recently changed to amd64, and ever since had some bad behavior from synaptics.  I was unable to grab windows and scrollbars correctly, it would usually take 5 or 6 tries in order to drag a window.  Instead of grabbing the window, when I pressed the button I would originally get no response, but when I released the button it would respond as if I had just clicked.   With a USB mouse everything works normally, and the touchpad buttons respond as expected with a generic mouse driver.

----------

## ignislupis

How did you change to amd64?

I installed from the 64 bit live cd and haven't had any problems at all. Except for ATI and dri in Xwindows.

I don't know if your toolchain is completely converter to 64bit but those errors looks like it can't find the entry point into the program, which probably changed after you upgraded to 64 bit.

I think that some of the tools like gcc install in different slots and you have to manually switch them to the new versions and then you have to recompile most everything.

I don't know if you have read the wiki for the synaptics driver. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

It has a lot of good stuff there.

Also 

```
man synaptics
```

  tells you all the different settings you can change. Two that I changed were Fingerhigh and Fingerlow. This is how sensitive your taps are.

Hope this helps.

----------

## ltracy

I completely wiped everything (except home dir)  and reinstalled gentoo with the amd64 CD.  I am using the same xorg.conf file that I used with x86 though.  I have since looked in the bugzilla and found someone else with the same problem with X not starting.  I wouldn't suggest upgrading if you haven't already.  I am not sure if it effects everybody, or if it is something that only a few of us have screwed up.

In reference to the original problem, I did check the man page and some other resources, but I didn't find anything that looked like it would help with dragging.  I'll experiment with some other settings if I can ever downgrade again   :Confused: 

----------

## Vlad.Sharp

Same here, synaptics is broke - I upgrade to sunaptics-0.14.4 and get the same errors in X.org

----------

## troworld

I can confirm the problem. Just a casual "emerge -u world" and i can't start X with the same problem as you. Lines upon lines of "Elf_RelocateEntry()" problems.

Do the devs REALLY test everything before it gets commited to CVS? Doesn't look like it.

----------

## Vlad.Sharp

Ok, problem definitely located. After umerging synaptics, then doing emerge =synaptics-0.14.3 X.org works perfectly.

----------

## troworld

Yeah. Downgrading to 0.14.3 fixes it. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115026 for the bug

----------

## agabrown

I had the same problem on my AMD64 system. Downgrading is not an option in that case. However, downloading the sources directly from the synaptics driver homepages and then compiling them `by hand' solved the problem (don't forget to unmerge first).

----------

## blair1

For AMD64 system, adding the ~x86 keyword and masking 0.14.4 worked for me.

```
echo "=x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.3 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Then use 

```
emerge synaptics
```

 to install.

----------

## Voyageur

As suggested by a x86 user in the bug report, I removed the PIC parts of the patch, and it worked on amd64 too   :Very Happy: 

Now running happily with synaptics 0.14.4 (even if it says many things have been improved for amd64, I have not seen any improvements/differences yet)

----------

## pinger

Same problem on ~x86. At first I thought it was caused by my switching to gcc-3.4.4 when my xorg had been compiled with 3.3.x but that wasn't it. Downgrading to 0.14.3 fixed the problem for me as well.

----------

## azote

the patch from  Pierre Poissinger works great:

go to home directory and create a file

```
cd ~ ;vim mypatch
```

paste the following: ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=74465 )

```
--- synaptics-0.14.4.ebuild.ori   2005-12-11 02:16:40.000000000 +0100

+++ synaptics-0.14.4.ebuild   2005-12-11 02:15:21.000000000 +0100

@@ -17,12 +17,14 @@

 

 src_unpack() {

    unpack ${A} ; cd ${S}

-   epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-makefile.patch

 

    # Switch up the CC and CFLAGS stuff.

    sed -i \

+      -e "s:BINDIR = \\\$(DESTDIR)/usr/local/bin:BINDIR = ${D}/usr/bin:g" \

       -e "s:CC = gcc:CC = $(tc-getCC):g" \

       -e "s:CDEBUGFLAGS = -O2:CDEBUGFLAGS = ${CFLAGS}:g" \

+      -e "s:MANDIR = .*:MANDIR = \\\$(DESTDIR)/usr/share/man:g" \

+      -e "s:INSTALLED_X = .*:INSTALLED_X = \\\$(DESTDIR)/usr:g" \

       ${S}/Makefile

 }
```

lets go to the directory

```
cd /usr/portage/x11-drivers/synaptics
```

now patch the ebuild

```
patch -p0 < ~/mypatch
```

and then emerge

```
emerge synaptics
```

----------

## s0lar

I had the same thing, after updating to 0.14.4 my x-config was broken. I will wait for the fixed ebuild and emerge it then.

----------

## paranode

 *ltracy wrote:*   

> I don't think its related, but I recently changed to amd64, and ever since had some bad behavior from synaptics.  I was unable to grab windows and scrollbars correctly, it would usually take 5 or 6 tries in order to drag a window.  Instead of grabbing the window, when I pressed the button I would originally get no response, but when I released the button it would respond as if I had just clicked.   With a USB mouse everything works normally, and the touchpad buttons respond as expected with a generic mouse driver.

 

I have this same problem and I am running amd64.  Let me know if you figure out what's doing this because it is really annoying.

----------

## DNAspark99

Same issue here, upgrade to 0.14.4 broke the synaptics driver, X fails upon trying to load it. My fix was just to add "~amd64" to the ebuild for 0.14.3, since that was the version I was using before, and re-merge it, downgrading back to the version that didn't kill X. (question is, WHY was the '~amd64' keyword removed from the 0.14.3 ebuild if it was working?)

of course, my next sync will undo the keyword changes and want to upgrade to the broken version again. 

I'll pass on that one for a while, hopefully this gets straightened out quickly...

----------

## Voyageur

According to the changelog, all the amd64 keywords were removed from previous versions because "versions prior to 0.14.4 do not work properly on amd64" (even if I never noticed that  :Wink:  ).

Well, at least, 0.14.4 works fine when the PIC things are removed from the ebuild.

----------

## paranode

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> According to the changelog, all the amd64 keywords were removed from previous versions because "versions prior to 0.14.4 do not work properly on amd64" (even if I never noticed that  ).
> 
> Well, at least, 0.14.4 works fine when the PIC things are removed from the ebuild.

 

Do you have the issue mentioned in the original post about problems dragging windows?  The drag features seems messed up on amd64 for me (and the OP).

----------

## _loki_

pathcing like supposed by azote worked for me (x86).. just remember you have to

```

emerge -u synaptics --digest

```

after patching; just emerge world would result in a violation cause of the different filesize after patching..[/quote]

----------

## e-ipi

It also seems to be broken on ppc.  I was having the same difficulties with X on my Powerbook6,8 (only in my case, it would lock up the machine -- it seemed to be running, but I couldn't get into it from another machine, nor could I use the keyboard.  xmon worked, though.)  Downgrading to 0.14.3 solved the problem.

----------

## _loki_

now it gets annoying.. there is a r1 release of the ebulid and stil the same problem!!!

----------

## paranode

Ah well the dragging issue went away after I removed the PIC stuff on the latest ebuild.  Works for me!

----------

## Ateo

 *_loki_ wrote:*   

> now it gets annoying.. there is a r1 release of the ebulid and stil the same problem!!!

 

I don't understand why 0.14.4 was removed. Now I can't even patch that one. We're forced to 0.14.3? Stupid!

----------

## martinm1000

 *blair1 wrote:*   

> For AMD64 system, adding the ~x86 keyword and masking 0.14.4 worked for me.
> 
> ```
> echo "=x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.3 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Well -r4 is STILL BROKEN (And I'm not AMD btw), and 0.14.3 has been removed from portage.

Who the hell is testing this ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

-- Edited:

It looks like (finally) the latest ebuild is ok.

----------

